# mini-z racing at harry's hobbies



## harryshobbies (Oct 3, 2004)

we will be be racing mini-z's once a month starting july 10th. gates open at noon,racing starts at 1pm. we will be running stock and modified. x-mods are welcome.any questions please call the store.1-904-288-6929. harry.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Looking to race the Mini-z's tommorrow. Who's coming over?


----------

